# How to keep rose petals from turning brown?



## seven (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a bunch of rose petals and i don't know how am i going to use them. I've tried dumping some on top of a batch of cp and the bloody thing turned brown... no... black!  my soap looked like it had a disease or something :Kitten Love:

Is there a way to keep the color from changing?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## paillo (Feb 9, 2014)

They will turn brown, as do all other botanicals except calendula, ask me how I know. Anyone wanna chime in on another you've found doesn't brown?

I've had some success putting them on top, by using only completely dried petals and buds, and pressing them gently into the top after the surface is quite solid, then spraying with 91% or higher rubbing alcohol. I get a mix of brown and petal color, but it helps.

Typically I use them only for my favorite 'goth' soap, where I do want them to turn black


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Seven.  I am wondering if this is a quality issue as I have had great experiences with dried rose petals.  I put them on top of my soap and insulate, so the soap gels and they come through beautifully.  Here's a pic.
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 9, 2014)

....however, clearly I have another issue with td crackle to work with:smile:
Anna Marie


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 9, 2014)

If I ever work with TD I am going to aim for that crackle - its so shabby chic!!

I dont know if this is way off base, but what if the rose petals were soaked in glycerin first?


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Sea Wolfe.  Thank you for the compliment.  The crackle wasn't on purpose, but I love shabby chic so your comment is encouraging!  .   In fact, I'll have to aim for shabby chic when I package!
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## seven (Feb 9, 2014)

is it the lye that makes them go brown? if so, then i guess it makes sense to do like what paillo said, to wait till the soap is slightly harder. i have to give this a try.

AM, that is gorgeous! i want that color as well. so do you think insulating is the key? somehow it failed to connect in my head, but i do realize how sometimes soap has a mind of its own, lol..

not really a fan of rose soap. but it's a big hit with my customers, so i gotta keep making them like it or not *shrugs*

seawolfe, guess we never know till we give it a go. might give this a try next time.

there was a post on the www a long time ago about this topic, but i did not bookmark it  now when i need it i dunno where to find it, grrrrrr..


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 9, 2014)

I ordered Brambleberry's dried rose petals, and they are gorgeous, high quality, and bright colored.  I think the result depends upon the quality of the product.  I've had some not so good experiences with botanicals, but I am learning.  I also made a lemon herb kitchen soap recently and used parsley in it and the parsley came through with flying colors and still looks good.  Seven, maybe you could incorporate your rose petals in the packaging somehow or as Paillo suggested sprinkle them on top near the end. Thank you for the compliments on my soap!
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## paillo (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow, Anna Maria, you've inspired me to try harder! Beautiful! I've always used just dried ones from the rosebushes in my yard, but I do believe I will order some of BB's and compare.


----------



## seven (Feb 10, 2014)

the ones i have are from new directions australia. i never tried another supplier so i cant compare.


----------



## Crombie (Feb 12, 2014)

*Rose Petals*

I know that lavender does the same thing (maybe worse) so I am careful that none get embedded in my HP soap.  I spritz the top of my soap heavily with 91% Rubbing Alcohol and add my lavender buds, then spritz again.  Might work with rose petals, too.  My lavender buds have not turned brown after two months.


----------



## maya (Feb 12, 2014)

Lavender buds turn brown fastest, for me. Some of my year old soaps the botanicals still are colorful, but I imagine the pH of the soap will eventually turn them all brown.






[/URL][/IMG]

Oh FFS. I can't figure out the photo upload thing.


----------



## lunablue (Oct 11, 2018)

Hope no one minds if I revive this post. My first soaps I made with rose petals on top turned out beautifully, but lately they have turned brown. I tried putting them in while the soap was still freshly poured, and more recently tried once it had firmed up after a couple hours, spraying generously with 99% alchohol first. I covered them and came back a bit later to see they had all turned a light brown. So discouraging after it had worked for me before. The petals are all dried before I use them. Don't know what's up.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 11, 2018)

lunablue said:


> Hope no one minds if I revive this post. My first soaps I made with rose petals on top turned out beautifully, but lately they have turned brown. I tried putting them in while the soap was still freshly poured, and more recently tried once it had firmed up after a couple hours, spraying generously with 99% alchohol first. I covered them and came back a bit later to see they had all turned a light brown. So discouraging after it had worked for me before. The petals are all dried before I use them. Don't know what's up.



You should really start a new thread.  As stated this post is old.  Many of the posters aren't here. 

You'd be best to start a new thread and you can add a the link to this thread if it's brings anything to it.   

 Most botanicals will turn brown.  Calendula are the only thing that remains as it is.  I don't use botanical as I don't like stuff in the tub.


----------



## lunablue (Oct 13, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> You should really start a new thread.  As stated this post is old.  Many of the posters aren't here.
> 
> You'd be best to start a new thread and you can add a the link to this thread if it's brings anything to it.
> 
> Most botanicals will turn brown.  Calendula are the only thing that remains as it is.  I don't use botanical as I don't like stuff in the tub.



Thank you, shunt2011. I actually figured it out. Just soap at room temp. Thanks for replying!


----------



## Tkbahama (May 26, 2020)

So the reason I think they are turning brown is due to them reabsorbing moisture.  I recently got a freeze dryer and my flowers came out stunning see below pic, color retention remained and they didn't shrivel up at all and kept their original shape, but the next day (pic below of the following day after they were made) the flowers are not as brittle indicating that they are reabsorbing  moisture so I searched on line and found that a fixative can be used to seal the flowers..wondering if higher quality dried flowers are sprayed for longevity??? I want to try spraying my next batch and then using them in soaps for round 2 of testing and  will let you all know how that goes..


----------



## cmzaha (May 26, 2020)

Once again this is an old post. You might want to start a new thread. I also do not know if you want to use the fixative on a product going into a B&B product unless you have documentation stating it is body safe.


----------

